
Jaguar Land Rover to slash 4,500 UK jobs - craigferg501
https://www.cnbc.com/2019/01/10/jaguar-land-rover-to-reportedly-make-substantial-job-cuts-after-china-diesel-slump.html
======
oblib
Land Rover had a great reputation 10-12 years ago here in the U.S, but they
blew that goodwill by selling high priced junk here.

Right now you can find lots of used Land Rovers for sale with low miles at
next to nothing prices that are in great looking condition but don't run and
are too expensive to fix.

I don't know anyone who's bought a new one in the past few years.

~~~
growlist
I'd love a used Range Rover but my god, when I see one I cannot understand how
the hell anyone manages to keep them on the road - Doug DeMuro made some
amusing videos about the massive costs imposed on the company behind his
extended warranty for a Range Rover, as I recall eventually prompting the
company to stop offering warranties on used Range Rovers entirely!

More here:
[https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=E3jA55TJboA](https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=E3jA55TJboA)

As someone that would love to drive a car built in Britain by a British owned
company it's a real shame I've so little choice - apparently only Morgan,
Caterham and McClaren, so not really perfect for comfortable or affordable
motorway journeys.

Edit: also apparently Westfield, Bristol, Ariel, Noble, Ginetta, TVR and a few
other very niche manufacturers.

------
growlist
Preempting the inevitable, it's important to note that this would likely have
taken place with or without Brexit:

'Jaguar Land Rover (JLR) says it plans to cut about 4,500 jobs globally as
part of a £2.5bn plan to reverse losses.

The British company, which employs 44,000 in the UK and cut 1,000 temporary
workers at its plant in Solihull last year, has been hit by poor sales in
China and a drop in demand for diesel cars.

It posted a £90m loss in October.

JLR said on Thursday that the next stage of its "transformation programme"
would begin with a voluntary redundancy programme in the UK.'

[https://news.sky.com/story/jaguar-land-rover-to-
slash-4500-j...](https://news.sky.com/story/jaguar-land-rover-to-
slash-4500-jobs-as-part-of-25bn-plan-to-reverse-losses-11603631)

